
Garry Newman about Game Developers Conference 2016 - TimGremalm
http://garry.tv/2016/03/21/gdc-2016/
======
TimGremalm
TL;DR: * Talks is a waste of time * Marketing VR-people sucks * Crazy people *
Notch make bad drinks * Don't waste your time on GDC

